# Pedals for triathlons



## charlieivan (8 Apr 2013)

I have often wondered why triathletes opt for clipless pedals instead of toe clips. As there will be little or no difference in performance over what is a relatively short bike ride compared to a road race surely it would make sense to use toe clips so they could then cycle in their running shoes and so reduce the time in transition by not having to change shoes.


----------



## marzjennings (8 Apr 2013)

Because even over 10, 25 or 50 miles the difference is significant. Soft running shoes and toe clips could mean minutes lost in finishing times on the ride section. Even if it takes 30 seconds to switch from cycling shoe to running shoe, it's still worth it.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Apr 2013)

Running shoes bend. This reduces efficiency in terms of propelling the bike as fast as possible, it may also increase fatigue in the feet and legs (I don't know, I am speculating but I can imagine it might) and quite possibly cause discomfort that you then have to run through.

Do not forget, in a triathlon, not all bike and equipment choices in the bike leg are made in order to make the bike leg as fast as possible, some are made in order to deliver you to the run in a condition where the run leg can be as fast as possible. Generally a tri is not won on the bike leg!


----------



## oldroadman (9 Apr 2013)

Simple answer. Running shoes are made specifically for RUNNING. Cycling shoes are for CYCLING. If you want decent performance and comfort, then the answer is obvious.


----------



## fimm (9 Apr 2013)

The other thing is that with practice, triathlon-specific cycling shoes (which have a single strap) and elastic laces in your running shoes, changing shoes doesn't take that long.


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2013)

I'm going to be using 2 types of shoes in Saturday's tri; my Spesh BG shoes for the bike as they have a dial lock (takes 2 seconds) and running shoes with elastic laces (takes 5 seconds).

It's much better than trying to get into straps with the running shoes - which I've had a go at but they are much slower.


----------



## Garz (9 Apr 2013)

DCLane said:


> I'm going to be using 2 types of shoes in Saturday's tri; my Spesh BG shoes for the bike as they have a dial lock (takes 2 seconds) and running shoes with elastic laces (takes 5 seconds).
> 
> It's much better than trying to get into straps with the running shoes - which I've had a go at but they are much slower.


 
Good luck DCLane!


----------

